

Ask HN: What should I do with my geektrail.com domain? - gumuz

Not sure why, but for some reason I bought geektrail.com years ago and never used it for anything.<p>So my options are:<p>1. sell it.<p>2. cancel it.<p>3. come up with something cool, that would fit the domainname.<p>I really like option 3, so what kind of website would you hope to see when visiting geektrail.com?
======
jeffool
My first thought was a 4square like site with "geeky categories" for check-
ins. You get more points the geekier your check-in is. A large national museum
gets you some points, a local museum gets you more. Same with big city vs
small rural book stores or comic shops.

Tech stores get you a few points, locally ran places, the type with computers
lying open everywhere get you more.

Also worth points, corporate headquarters, conventions, and libraries.

Or, go deeper. Do this with a browser plug-in, and count websites people
visit, and length of time spent there. Yes, game analytics. Sell the data
anonymously. Spending time reading Wikipedia is one thing, spending it logged
into GitHub is another. Rack up geek points for the above mentioned categories
too.

~~~
gumuz
I like it, but my first concern with this would be privacy.

On the other hand, something like this seems to exist already:
<http://social.wakoopa.com/>

------
mathiasben
A travel deals site for people wanting to tour silicon valley historical
sites? hook it up with tours of companies hq's combined with lecture series
and exclusive resort packages.

~~~
jeffool
I like this idea. Maybe even things like Jonothan Coulton's cruises and
conventions. A full fledged travel agent for the like minded. Or hire one and
you just do the site and take a cut. Also have a kids section where you list
youth tech summer camps or space camps, etc. The premier geek getaway site.

------
AznHisoka
Healthy trail mix delivery service for geeks to keep them energized for late
night coding sessions.

------
arrgeebee
I want to see the street view of all the geekiest places on the planet in one
place.

~~~
gumuz
I think this is what you're looking for: <http://www.geek-maps.com/>

------
Mz
"The path of the True Geek" comes to mind. You can be serious or tongue in
cheek, your choice (though my spiritual views and my sense of humor are
intimately intertwined).

------
jpaine
tours for startups/founders

